
Gev – A lightweight, fast non-blocking TCP network library for Go - Allenxuxu
https://github.com/Allenxuxu/gev
======
woah
Doesn't this preclude the easy use of goroutines to handle concurrent requests
while still keeping the promised performance benefits?

And since Go doesn't have any infrastructure in the language to help
developers deal with event loops (Futures, async/await, etc), wouldn't it be a
better choice to use a language built for event loops like Rust?

The use of event loops- "reactors" in Go, while proclaiming the benefits of
green threading seems similar to the use of interface{} and manual code
generation scripts while proclaiming the benefits of no generics or macros.

------
ansgri
It's for Go. For libraries it probably should be in the title.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've gone with Go.

Submitted title was "Gev – A lightweight, fast non-blocking TCP network
library based on Reactor mode".

